# دورات في مجالات الهندسة الطبية



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

لقد حرصت إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب على دعم أنشطة المهندسين في كافة الأقسام الهندسية .

ومنها إقامة دورات تعليمية وتطويرية لرفع قدرة وكفاءة المهندس العربي .

ويعد قسم الهندسة الطبية في ملتقى المهندسين العرب هو أول قسم متخصص في هذا المجال .
لذا نهيب الاخوة الاعضاء المتخصصين ومن ذوي الخبرة او من يجد في نفسه الكفاءة في اقامة دورات في مختلف التخصصات والاجهزة الطبية المختلفة او المناهج التعليمية المتبعة في الهندسة الطبية .
وسنقوم بتثبيت موضوع الدورة كمرجع خاص بالقسم يعتمد عليه من جميع الاطراف كمادة دراسية او بحثية او تعليمية لتوطيد التعاون بين المهندسين العرب .
وكما يمكن الاتصال على الخاص للتنسيق في اقامة الدورة .
وايضا ننتظر ارائكم و استفساراتكم واقتراحاتكم في هذا الصدد .

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (30 مايو 2009)

نشكر الادارة على أهتمامها وحرصها الكبير ..

بالنسبة للأراء والمقترحات للآسف ليس لدي شي الان .
ولكن أعدكم إن شاء الله بتقديم كل مااستطيعه.

ويا ريت مهندس شكري لو توضحلنا شوي عن ماهية الدورة وطريقتها وكيفيتها؟

وبإنتظار أراء الاعضاء الأعزاء
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله..

وسأعود قريبا إن شاء الله...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز المسلم 84.

تشمل الدورة اي مادة سواء كانت دروس تعليمية او اكاديمية او تدريبية على جهاز طبي معين ...الخ .

اطلع على الرابط التالي .

انقر هنا .

ومن الله التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز المسلم 84.

تشمل الدورة اي مادة سواء كانت دروس تعليمية او اكاديمية او تدريبية على جهاز طبي معين ...الخ .

اطلع على الرابط التالي .

انقر هنا .

ومن الله التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (7 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك أخي المشرف المهندس/شكري محمد على أفكارك النيرة , وبالرغم أنني لم أفهم الآليات لعمل الدورات ولكني من حيث المبدأ أوافقك وأعلن إستعدادي للمشاركة الفعالة.


----------



## عمر عووضة (16 يونيو 2009)

لابد من ان تتطور الفكرة الى ان يكون فى اى قطر مركز للتدريب تحت اشرافكم


----------



## مهندسة جادة (17 يونيو 2009)

ارجو اذا اي حدا عندو دروس باللغة العربية عن الماتلاب يزودنا بها 
و له جزيل الشكر 
ارجوكم ، لأنني بحاجة ماسة لتعلم كيفية استخدام البرمجية و ذلك لحاجتي لها في مشروع التخرج


----------



## فراس 1 (20 يونيو 2009)

هل هناك مواضيع محددة للعمل على تطويرها


----------



## فراس 1 (20 يونيو 2009)

ما هي أكثر الاجهزة التي يمكن لنا التدرب على الية عملها ةصيانتها في المراحل الاولى لهذا الاختصاص


----------



## ابراهيم الحمد (20 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله فكرة اكثر من رائعه 

مهندسينا الاعزاء

لدي فكرة بسيطة وهو ان نتفق جميعا على خطة سير للدورة

مثلا نحدد الانواع ثم نمشي عليها مثلا كـ اجهزة العيون نبدا نتعاون جميعا بهالتخصص
والكل يشارك بجهاز ويشرحه شرح مفصل سواء مبادئ استخدامه ومكوناته والاعطال المحتمله به وطرق صيانتها
ومن ثم قسم الدينتل مثلا او الراديولوجي 



لكن على مشرفنا ان يحدد على خطة السير لكي نسير بها


ووفقكم الله جميعا على البادرة الطيبة


----------



## moham777 (21 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكرا اخي العزيز شكري محمد نوري


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاءك الله خير
انشاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmed muhamed (5 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا فانا اريد تعلم صيانة الاجهزة الطبية ولا اعرف كيف ارجوا المساعدة وفقكم الله الى الخير..........


----------



## محمدعبدالعباس حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا فانا اريد تعلم صيانة الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## biomed_salman (7 يوليو 2009)

Dear Engineers,
I hope to be one who can share in medical laboarty equipment training courses. I can offer full training for one of full automated analyzer.

best regards


----------



## م.الجابري (9 يوليو 2009)

فكره جميله ورائعه وارجوا تطبيقها باقصى سرعه ممكنه


----------



## esra06bme (12 يوليو 2009)

i think its a great idea ... hope we can share the good stuff here....


----------



## مهندس حياتي (12 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية يامهندسين ويبارك فيكم انشاء الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يوليو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

ننتظر من يرشح نفسه في اعطاء دورات في مجال تخصصه .

البغدادي


----------



## ام حموودى (16 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم اتخوف من مكينات التخدير اتمنى ان اجد شرحا مفصلا عن اجزائها وطرق صيانتها*​


----------



## T.bader.m.g (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بصراحه انا اتمنى المساعده من الجميع 
انا ادور دورات في قسم الهندسة الطبيه في السعودية وخصوصا في جده لو احد سمع او عارف بدوره قريبه اتمنى انا يرسلها ليه او يكتبها في المشركه هنا وشكرا


----------



## T.bader.m.g (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى من الجميع المساعده حول الدورات في قسم الهندسة الطبيه في السعودية وخصوصا في جده وشكرا
للجميع .


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام علكم مشرفنا 
بؤركتم على هذه الافكار الطيبة 
نرجو الافادة بكل ما هو جديد
اثابكم الله


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## moath.ababnh (18 أغسطس 2009)

أنا طالب في قسم الهنسة الطبية
أبحث عن شركة أو مستشفي أتدرب فية للاستفادة والخبرة(ليس تدريب تابع للجامعة)؟ في الاردن
أو أماكن تعطي دورات في مجال صيانة الاجهزة الطبية في الاردن
وشكرا


----------



## فداء (18 أغسطس 2009)

اخي معاذ اشرت لك الى وجود اكاديمية ارادة للتدريب القيادي في الاردن بادارة مهندس احمد البوريني وقد اوصلت له طلبك لذا انتظر منه مكالمه


----------



## xdevilx77 (18 أغسطس 2009)

تشكررررررررررر على الموضوع


----------



## xdevilx77 (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييين شبااااب 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (18 أغسطس 2009)

لكل طلاب الهندسة الطبية في دمشق هناك بعض المقالات التي تم فيها الاستفادة من مراجع عدة موجودة على الروابط التالية : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Ultrasound_Activity.htm
http://www.om-sy.com/FREQUENCY%20RESPONSE%20OF%20TRANSDUCERS.htm

وهناك العديد من المقالات وطرق القياس مثل : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Measurment.htm
لقياسات التوليد 
و
http://www.om-sy.com/4D.htm
للتصوير رباعي الابعاد 

وهناك دورات لمن أراد عن المرنان و الايكو في دمشق ...
http://www.om-sy.com/Course.htm​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2009)

تحية طيبة .

اخواني الأعزاء انا اقصد اقامة دورات هنا من خلال الملتقى .

ومن يجد في نفسه القدرة والكفاءة فليتفضل مشكورا .


البغدادي


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على هذي الجهود ويعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (28 أغسطس 2009)

سيد شكري محمد نوري 
أنا جاهز للمشاركة ....
يمجال تصوير الامواج فوق الصوتية ....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2009)

محمد بشير متولي قال:


> سيد شكري محمد نوري
> أنا جاهز للمشاركة ....
> يمجال تصوير الامواج فوق الصوتية ....



تفضل بطرح الموضوع في موضوع مستقل لكي يتم تثبيته .

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير سلفا .

البغدادي:56:


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الاقتراح و اتمنى ان تبدأ الدورة بالاجهزة الصغيرة وصولا الى الكبيرة حتى يتسنى لنا معرفة اكبر قدر ممكن من الاجهزة و تعم الفائدة اكبر وحتى تصبح الدورة سهلا وليست معقدة 
ما رأيك شكري في هذا الاقتراح 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ محمد شكري تحية طيبة وبعد نحن الى الان في انتظار الدورات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تفضل بطرح الموضوع في موضوع مستقل لكي يتم تثبيته .
> 
> مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير سلفا .
> 
> البغدادي:56:



ننتظر الزميل محمد بشير متولي ان يبدأ مشكورا بالدورة عن تصوير الامواج فوق الصوتية .....

بموضوع مستقل لكي يتم تثبيته .

نترقب الموضوع !!!


البغدادي:75:


----------



## ehabshban (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ماتفعلون


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (9 فبراير 2011)

فكره اكثر من رائعه


----------



## mgha.98 (30 مارس 2011)

فكره رائعة جدااا...نشكر ادارة المنتدى على هذه المواضيع


----------



## zima zima (31 مارس 2011)

نشكركم على الاهتمام بنا نحن صغار المهندسين لما تقدموه من يد العون لنا
مهندس اجهزه طبيه خبره سنتان فقط


----------

